# Nausea is my enemy



## Brianna Mercedes (Nov 15, 2015)

I was diagnosed with IBS years ago when I was a young girl. I'm 23 now. Over the years my symptoms have fluctuated. I used to only experience the sudden and very painful bouts of diarrhea. Now, I'm plagued by frequent stomach bloating,weird hunger like pains, acid indigestion, fatigue and nausea that throws me into a panic attack.

It's all so frustrating. I've seen a few doctors, had many tests done but it all comes back inconclusive. In all honesty, I can tolerate the diarrhea and the cramping. Its the nausea that's ruining my life. I'm scared to eat sometimes for fear of getting sick. I often find myself avoiding social activities because my symptoms flare up. I don't mean to complain. I just want relief. I have good days and then I have bad days. My symptoms are frequent yet unpredictable. I'm an emetaphobe so the thought of throwing up terrifies me which is why I'm tend to have frequent panic/anxiety attacks.

I'm currently taking amitriptyline which helps calm my nerves. But the nausea is forcing me to eat less, sleep less and has caused me so much stress. I hate that my family can't truly understand my struggles, which is why I often hide away when I start feeling ill. I'm hoping to gain some sort of comfort by chatting with others who understand my struggle.

Thanks for taking the time to read my rant!


----------



## funnigurl13 (Jul 2, 2015)

You are not ranting whatsoever!

I'm in the same exact boat. For me, the nausea is present as a more recent symptom in my array, only when things intestinally are upset (which basically is every day now). I hate the feeling, and have gradually lost weight due to nothing agreeing with me, and not wanting to make the nausea worse. It makes it difficult to work. Some of it is directly related to my gut, and some of it is worsened by nerves. My symptoms have progressed over the last 6 months, and I pray every morning to find something to get relief. Doctors can only do so much. I've some some significant life stresses and changes, so I know once I resolve to lose the worry, things will start to turn around. But I've yet to get there and am super frustrated and hopeless in the meantime.

Anything that works for you to bring relief, please share!


----------

